# cbs app



## mattbanks (Jul 29, 2016)

add cbs app for the young and restless and the bold and beautiful so my mom won't waste my dvr space on my dvr so she can watch online.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

My wife is bugging me about subscribing to CBS All Access so that she can watch the new Big Brother. Would be nice if it was integrated into TiVo.


----------



## lew (Mar 12, 2002)

It took me awhile to realize tivo is never going to get the apps we want, working well and in a reasonable time frame. Buying an inexpensive streaming stick makes a lot of sense.

Tivo needs to be able to run Android apps. 

Alternatively follow Vizios example and build Chromecast into tivo. Use the app on a phone or tablet and cast to your tivo.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

There was a leak of a new TiVo device that's coming which will essntially work like a Tablo. Basically th TiVo itself will act as a headless DVR that you'll interact with via an app on a streaming stick device. Seems they may have conceeded that theyre never going to be the apps platform they want to be, so instead they're just going to allow you to use TiVo via an app running on a streaming stick that has all the apps you need.


----------



## phox_mulder (Feb 23, 2006)

I've had hit or miss luck adding the CBS Channel to my Plex server, then watching through any of my Roamios.

Only tried a couple of primetime shows that my Roamios missed during the Rovi switch-over debacle.
Pretty sure I saw daytime programs in there as well.


phox


----------



## DeDondeEs (Feb 20, 2004)

I'd love to see the CBS News (CBSN) app available as well, it's literally available on every other platform except Tivo. As a cord cutter, live streaming news is one of the few things I miss.


----------



## CybrFyre (Mar 25, 2008)

switch their os to android?

Sent from my Nexus 9 using Tapatalk


----------



## lew (Mar 12, 2002)

Black Friday and Cyber Monday are coming up. You can but a streaming stick for $25. Inexpensive solution to the lack of tivo apps


----------

